# Steve Reeves, Gordon Scott and John Hart interview



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

The audio on the following YouTube videos isn't the best, but the content is worth straining to hear. *

Steve Reeves* was an American bodybuilder and actor most famous for his role as Hercules.






Steve Reeves as Hercules





Steve Reeves 

*Gordon  Scott* was spotted by a talent agent while working as a  lifeguard and, due in part to his muscular  frame and 6'3" height, was quickly signed as Tarzan.





Gordon Scott





*L-R:* Eve Brent as Jane and Gordon Scott as Tarzan





*L-R:* Reeves and Scott

Clayton Moore played the masked man through most of The Lone Ranger's TV run (1949 to 1957 on ABC), but *John Hart* replaced Moore as The Lone Ranger in 52 episodes in the 1950's.





*L-R:* John Hart and Clayton Moore





John Hart as The Lone Ranger






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------

